# Neverwinter



## thetester (Apr 19, 2013)

Anyone interested in playing the Neverwinter MMO? I just got it downloaded for the public beta. I'm a huge d&d fan so I'm pretty stoked about it. Hell, I still play DDO.


----------



## sunni (Apr 19, 2013)

There are better mmos


----------



## obijohn (May 2, 2013)

I played a while back on a beta weekend, not impressed at all. Crappy graphics, cookie cutter story/interface/game


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 3, 2013)

Play gw2 with me and obi


----------



## thetester (May 3, 2013)

Different taste I guess. I like Neverwinter.


----------



## Coho (May 5, 2013)

I'll look at it. I was a fan of the old games.


----------



## thetester (May 6, 2013)

I'm gonna have to wait until it goes live. The public beta runs like crap on my computer for some reason and I know I don't need to upgrade since my computer ran Rift on ultra just fine.


----------

